# Marman Twin



## Bob (Oct 5, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can buy a manual on my Marman Twin or a copy of one Thanks in advance for any help Bob  Email   robertatracy@Comcast.net


----------



## dsweidman (Apr 30, 2017)

There are free copies of the operating instructions on the bottom of this webpage. Hope this helps.
http://zabytkowemotocykleirowery.pl/marman_twin_schwinn/en


----------



## 50sville (Feb 3, 2019)

Actually, The Jack and Heintz Manual is more complete! Basically the same motor!


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 1, 2019)

I have been told that a Jack and Heinz has a compression release.


----------

